
Wuhan Outbreak Is Caused by the Bacteria Prevotella - allovernow
https://www.researchgate.net/publication/339008515_The_2019_Wuhan_outbreak_is_caused_by_the_bacteria_Prevotella_which_is_aided_by_the_coronavirus_possibly_to_adhere_to_epithelial_cells_-_Prevotella_is_present_in_huge_amounts_in_patients_from_both_Chin
======
allovernow
This is a preprint and needs confirmation. It may just be bad statistics, as
prevotella from what I understand is not an uncommon gut bacteria.

This is however loosely supported by multiple reports[1] that patients still
test positive for the virus up to a week after recovery and discharge.

1\. I'm having trouble finding it but it's a recent Reuters article reporting
that up to a week after recovery patients tested positive.

~~~
alamortsubite
I think the Reuters article you refer to is here:
[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-health-
reinfection-...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-health-reinfection-
explainer/explainer-coronavirus-reappears-in-discharged-patients-raising-
questions-in-containment-fight-idUSKCN20M124)

